# Driving to South Lake Tahoe



## lperez (1 mo ago)

I just bought my Tesla Y and planning to drive to South Lake Tahoe next weekend. Are there Tesla charging stations around the area? Also as per the weather forecast, it will be snowing next weekend. Do I need to put on tire chain? Any advice driving on the snow with Tesla Y?


----------



## FRC (Aug 4, 2018)

You don't mention where you're driving from but at Lake Tahoe there are 3 superchargers around the lake and 3 more in nearby Truckee. You can see all superchargers at supercharge.info or in your car under the charging tab. Plugshare.com is another excellent resource for charging solutions of all types.

I've driven around Lake Tahoe, but not in winter. I have, however, driven my Model 3P in many mountainous and snowy/icy conditions on all-season tires. I've never had an issue, but I have many miles of experience driving in difficult conditions. The fact that you're asking about these conditions leads me to believe your experience is limited, so be careful. The car, being AWD and bottom-heavy is more than capable of handling adverse conditions. Only you can rate the driver. Some states require snow tires or chains on certain roads during winter months. I don't know about Cal/Nev, but the DOT can provide that information. Finally, search your car's menu for the slip/start switch. This is a very valuable tool should you ever find yourself stuck.

Be safe and enjoy your trip!


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

lperez said:


> Any advice driving on the snow with Tesla Y?


If you've never driven in show before, the basic advice is that any _changes_ should be done slowly.

Accelerate slowly. If you try to accelerate too fast, you may lose traction.
Brake slowly. If you try to brake too fast, you may lose traction and slide off the road or into another vehicle.
Take turns slowly. If you take a turn too quickly, you may lose traction and slide off the road.
You can practice taking turns slowly to some degree by putting something hard on your dashboard, passenger floor, or some other flat area of your car. If you take a turn and it slides to the side, then you've failed.









How to Drive Safely in Snow


Following these 12 simple winter driving rules will help get you to your snow-covered destination in one piece.




www.caranddriver.com


----------



## lperez (1 mo ago)

FRC said:


> You don't mention where you're driving from but at Lake Tahoe there are 3 superchargers around the lake and 3 more in nearby Truckee. You can see all superchargers at supercharge.info or in your car under the charging tab. Plugshare.com is another excellent resource for charging solutions of all types.
> 
> I've driven around Lake Tahoe, but not in winter. I have, however, driven my Model 3P in many mountainous and snowy/icy conditions on all-season tires. I've never had an issue, but I have many miles of experience driving in difficult conditions. The fact that you're asking about these conditions leads me to believe your experience is limited, so be careful. The car, being AWD and bottom-heavy is more than capable of handling adverse conditions. Only you can rate the driver. Some states require snow tires or chains on certain roads during winter months. I don't know about Cal/Nev, but the DOT can provide that information. Finally, search your car's menu for the slip/start switch. This is a very valuable tool should you ever find yourself stuck.
> 
> Be safe and enjoy your trip!



Thanks for the advice. Yes, never driven in the snow before. I'm driving from San Francisco.


----------



## lperez (1 mo ago)

garsh said:


> If you've never driven in show before, the basic advice is that any _changes_ should be done slowly.
> 
> Accelerate slowly. If you try to accelerate too fast, you may lose traction.
> Brake slowly. If you try to brake too fast, you may lose traction and slide off the road or into another vehicle.
> ...


Thanks will take your advice since this will be my first time to drive in the snow.


----------



## wa4yih (3 mo ago)

You should always start by asking the car to navigate to your destination. 
When looking at the route, turn on the chargers on the map and see where other options are. This will show Superchargers and destination chargers. 
Then, assuming that you have the J-1772, go to PlugShare.com and see where J-1772 chargers are close to your destination. There may be one where you are staying, which is great. PlugShare is also an app that should stay on your phone. 

The thing to remember with a Tesla is that they generally have awesome traction control.


----------



## PacificBlues (1 mo ago)

lperez said:


> I just bought my Tesla Y and planning to drive to South Lake Tahoe next weekend. Are there Tesla charging stations around the area? Also as per the weather forecast, it will be snowing next weekend. Do I need to put on tire chain? Any advice driving on the snow with Tesla Y?



Did you end up going, how'd it go? I'm also based near SF and was planning to do some trips up to Tahoe City , north side of the lake, with a model y.

Is yours a performance with the 21s or do you have 19s?


----------

